# Bottling wax: the good and the stinky



## acorn (Jun 12, 2016)

Hello all, I thought I would post this here, as I found no comparable discussion on the topic.

Backstory: I usually use PVC shrink capsules to decorate the bottles after bottling a batch, but this time I was experimenting with the bottling wax for the first time (actually the softer alternative version, as sold on MoreWine), and here is my initial reaction. 

First of all, it does look sleek. I spent a good amount of time just admiring its appearance and showing it to others. From the way the wax settles onto the bottle and the cork, it provides reassurance that there is an airtight seal, even if the cork should not perform its task with the required efficacy. But then, is it always a good thing? I mean, wouldn't one want micro-oxygenation to go through via the cork? Would the sulfites in the wine make it go reduced? 

However, the most obvious concern I have is that 3 days after I coated the bottles with wax, the smell emanating from that area of my house could not stop reminding me of a fresh cat's poop  (though some said it stinks of spoiled cheese, which doesn't make it any better for me). Any ideas on how to eradicate the smell? I don't want to be giving the wine away, ending up red in the face, thinking that the recepients misjudge the fruits of my labor.


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 13, 2016)

I wax all my bottles - I push down the cork so there is approx 3/8'' gap - I heat up the actual bottle wax and fill from the cork to the top of the bottle.

Tips along the way =

take some mineral oil and oil the outside of the bottle so in case you get some wax on it - comes off really easily

2nd - reheat the wax after you poured it in the bottle - the wax is hotter than the glass - so using a heat gun or hair dryer will heat up the wax and the glass causing a great seal.

3rd - the wax is reasuable and you do not use that much wax

do not use anything other than bottle wax -


----------



## richmke (Jun 13, 2016)

vacuumpumpman said:


> I wax all my bottles ...



All-in-One Bottle Waxer?


----------



## acorn (Jun 13, 2016)

That's nice, but what about the smell? It stinks of sh*t. I don't know if all bottling wax is like that or it's only the bottling wax alternative that I bought.

https://morewinemaking.com/products/bottle-wax-alternative-vintageseal-burgundy-1lb.html


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Jun 13, 2016)

acorn said:


> That's nice, but what about the smell? It stinks of sh*t. I don't know if all bottling wax is like that or it's only the bottling wax alternative that I bought.
> 
> https://morewinemaking.com/products/bottle-wax-alternative-vintageseal-burgundy-1lb.html



I believe it is the type of wax you are using - I use something similar to this -https://morewinemaking.com/products/bottle-sealing-wax-burgundy-beads-1-lb-bag.html


----------



## Runningwolf (Jun 13, 2016)

You should not be able to smell the wax


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 14, 2016)

What do you use to heat the wax?

Also, do you return the unused wax to another container for later use? If so, what is the most efficient process to do this?


----------



## Johny99 (Jun 14, 2016)

*Stink fades*

[quote
That's nice, but what about the smell? It stinks of sh*t. I don't know if all bottling wax is like that or it's only the bottling wax alternative that I bought.][/quote]

I've used the more wine wax and yes it has a distinct odor. I put an exhaust fan in my wine room so that helps during application. On mine the smell faded in a week or two. 

As far as reuse, yes it works but I got tired of collecting it.

I heat mine in a set of small slow cookers. I got a deal on three two cup meant for keeping stuff warm. The take 3-4 hours to melt the wax to be ready to use. Convenient to just dunk the top/neck in and are the storage vessels when not waxing. If I need to wax and don't want to wait for them to warm up, the crock part pulls out and a shot in the microwave gets the wax 90% melted, then it heats the rest of the way as I get organized. 

The purpose of wax is to keep a liquid tight seal, not gas (O2) tight seal. Wax breathes as does a metal capsule which I think is a good thing for aging, although there are those who think otherwise. I wonder what the gas permeability of the shrink capsules are?


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 14, 2016)

Sorry for all the questions. It looks like the wax sells by the pound. Will a single pound of wax seal 30 bottles? Say from a small crock pot, as I realize the larger the base is the more spread out the wax will be creating less depth in the container to cover the entire.

Also, about how deep do you make the seal? 1" 2"?


----------



## acorn (Jun 14, 2016)

Johny99 said:


> I've used the more wine wax and yes it has a distinct odor. I put an exhaust fan in my wine room so that helps during application. On mine the smell faded in a week or two.



Thanks, that's reassuring. 



dcbrown73 said:


> What do you use to heat the wax?
> 
> Also, do you return the unused wax to another container for later use? If so, what is the most efficient process to do this?



I used an empty tin and heated on a very low heat on the gas range. Though, you have to let the tin heat up on its own, so that the coating (CAUTION: stinky) can burn off. Then put in the wax.

As for the leftovers, for the softer bottling wax that I used, I emptied the liquified wax from the tin onto a regular ceramic/porcelain plate and let it cool. Then it came off easily with no residue left. I am not sure if you can do the same with the traditional hard wax. 



dcbrown73 said:


> Sorry for all the questions. It looks like the wax sells by the pound. Will a single pound of wax seal 30 bottles? Say from a small crock pot, as I realize the larger the base is the more spread out the wax will be creating less depth in the container to cover the entire.
> 
> Also, about how deep do you make the seal? 1" 2"?



I sealed about 40 bottles until the depth was not large enough to cover 2" or so from the top of the bottleneck.


----------



## dcbrown73 (Jun 14, 2016)

acorn said:


> Thanks, that's reassuring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## Johny99 (Jun 22, 2016)

dcbrown73 said:


> Sorry for all the questions. It looks like the wax sells by the pound. Will a single pound of wax seal 30 bottles? Say from a small crock pot, as I realize the larger the base is the more spread out the wax will be creating less depth in the container to cover the entire.
> 
> Also, about how deep do you make the seal? 1" 2"?



You'll get way more than 30 from a pound. I'll bet I don't use more than a pound a year, I have 3 colors, for a dozen cases or so.

I don't go more than 1/2 inch or so. I like the look better than a deep dunk. I've purchased wine in bottles from one local winery that they only seal with a disk of wax on top of the cork. The bottles have a wide lip, I guess for that type of application.


----------

